# How did you come up with your Farm/Ranch/Homestead name?



## Harbisgirl

You all have such great farm names, I'm curious as to how you came up with your name and what your inspiration was


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Excellent idea!! This is going to be a great thread.

I honestly didn't really have any inspiration for mine. I had to have one in order to register my goats. I thought for weeks and weeks and came up with all kinds of things but didn't really like them. I do love my straw hat and I knew I had to have the word Kiko in it just as advertising, in a sense. I didn't want just goats. So in the end I went with Straw Hat Kikos and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Its his last name and my soon to be last name. Personally I adore the name so I love it!


----------



## Royd Wood

.....................


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Farm name is Our Gate To Your Plate from a business point - goog it if you like
> as for Royd Wood thats a secret and then there's The Grim Raker - dodgy


Now we have to know about the Royd Wood...

Is it your name? lol


----------



## SheepGirl

Twin Willow Acres - We planted two willow trees a couple years ago. And my sheep are bred to produce at least twins...so the name serves more than one purpose lol


----------



## promiseacres

Wanted something so show my faith and we had lots of rainbows when we first moved to our first mini farm.
 So promise acres....just fit


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

promiseacres said:
			
		

> Wanted something so show my faith and we had lots of rainbows when we first moved to our first mini farm.
> So promise acres....just fit


Good one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Farm name is Our Gate To Your Plate from a business point - goog it if you like
> as for Royd Wood thats a secret and then there's The Grim Raker - dodgy


Royd - You have a great website. You guys do so much. You really should put your website in your signature or add it in your profile thing. Do you guys ship? lol


----------



## Royd Wood

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farm name is Our Gate To Your Plate from a business point - goog it if you like
> as for Royd Wood thats a secret and then there's The Grim Raker - dodgy
> 
> 
> 
> Royd - You have a great website. You guys do so much. You really should put your website in your signature or add it in your profile thing. Do you guys ship? lol
Click to expand...

I monitor the website all the time and I'm sorry but hits from Texas, St Johns, Manitoba or Ohio are not going to drop by for a 1lb of finest bacon . I'm after localish 100 mile radious hits which is potential business - when we expand into selling breeding stock then thats different but we are still at a point where we are adding herd, flock and pig numbers to the farm
As for Royd Wood - the only way you would extract that info is on a hot summers night loading me with the finest 10 year Bushmills single malt - you would wish you never asked


----------



## Harbisgirl

I have a pretty active imagination, Royd...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah, not sure I want to know now...


----------



## Royd Wood

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yeah, not sure I want to know now...


I know and understand - no hard feelings
Bushmills is over $40 bucks a bottle


----------



## SkyWarrior

For the chickens we came up with Fowl Play Farms.

Just funny.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, not sure I want to know now...
> 
> 
> 
> I know and understand - no hard feelings
> Bushmills is over $40 bucks a bottle
Click to expand...

 Not what I meant!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady

My farm name is Patch of Weeds....cause she is just my own little patch of weeds, and a little patch of heaven too if you ask me....


PS since I won't let the DH use weed killer...(that is what goats are for right????).....most of what I am able to grow happens to be weeds....green thumb growing them...alllll over the place!


----------



## Southern by choice

After about 8 months into our poultry endeavor, the family kept saying "we need a farm name". We really did because we needed to label our egg cartons.  Soooo I was constantly being bugged about the name. At the time I was at the height of my frustration because I am a planner. Let me emphasize that..... A PLANNER...... that is surrounded by non-planners!!  Things were always behind and I was always playing scramble to catch up. I turned to everyone with a VERY SARCASTIC tone and said, "why don't we just call it Wingin' it Farms, because that's seems to be how it is around here...we are always just wingin' it!"     Yep, you guessed it.... they all turned to me and said, "that's perfect..._Wingin' it Farms_ it is!"  

So it is Wingin' it Farms. It works out because it is a bit of a play on the whole poultry business. I do much more with poultry than goats.


----------



## Harbisgirl

Cute


----------



## marlowmanor

Well the farm name we had been using when we had chickens and sold eggs was MandK Farm. Quite unoriginal actually. My name is Kelly and DHs name is Mark, therefore MandK Farm. So creative right!  Likely we'll go by Marlow Farm when we geta website going for the goats and selling kids. Unless DH will go with something else. I likely Little Rascals Farm for us myself, which would play off the little goats and the fact that we have 3 little rascals of our own!  Can't get DH to go for that one though.


----------



## Harbisgirl

Come on, gang - Let's hear from some more of you


----------



## Harbisgirl

*bump*


----------



## Stacykins

I don't really have a 'farm' name. But my registered herd name with the AGS and ADGA is Yooper. Plus I call my blog the Mini Yooper Goats. A Yooper is a person who lives in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. So it makes sense that my goats are Yoopers too.


----------



## animalmom

Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet and this is the last place we will live.  Not being morbid at all since both my hubby and I moved around a whole lot in our younger days and neither of us would be considered young anymore.  I tell my dear man that "This is the living end!"  It is nice finally burning all the moving boxes.  It is quite amazing to see what strange things you have packed away three moves ago and finally have time to unpack.  We are registered with ADGA as Omega Ranch.

I have a second name, Shunned Woman Farm, that I use for my knitting/sewing/ handcraft items.  I think it has a cute story... my daughter and I are both Diet Doctor Pepper addicts and recently she introduced me to Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper.  Yum!  A short time after I discovered Coke Zero and especially Cherry Coke Zero and wrote her about it.  She doesn't like Coke products and told me I was now a "shunned woman" for going over to the "enemy."  Ok maybe it is just cute to me.


----------



## marlowmanor

animalmom said:
			
		

> Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet and this is the last place we will live.  Not being morbid at all since both my hubby and I moved around a whole lot in our younger days and neither of us would be considered young anymore.  I tell my dear man that "This is the living end!"  It is nice finally burning all the moving boxes.  It is quite amazing to see what strange things you have packed away three moves ago and finally have time to unpack.  We are registered with ADGA as Omega Ranch.
> 
> I have a second name, Shunned Woman Farm, that I use for my knitting/sewing/ handcraft items.  I think it has a cute story... my daughter and I are both Diet Doctor Pepper addicts and recently she introduced me to Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper.  Yum!  A short time after I discovered Coke Zero and especially Cherry Coke Zero and wrote her about it.  She doesn't like Coke products and told me I was now a "shunned woman" for going over to the "enemy."  Ok maybe it is just cute to me.


Both names are pretty neat.

There's a Cherry Coke Zero!  Haven't seen that around here. I do love the Cherry Diet Dr Pepper though.  I loved when they had the Cherry Vanilla Diet Dr Pepper. I hate they quit making it. :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

animalmom said:
			
		

> Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet


I like the Omega in the farm name. I'm a big fan of the Greek Alphabet. I used to know the whole thing now I just know parts of it. It's used alot in math, something I love. My favorite letter is Lambda but I also like Beta. The Greek Alphabet is similar in many ways to both our alphabet and the Hebrew Alphabet.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> animalmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Omega in the farm name. I'm a big fan of the Greek Alphabet. I used to know the whole thing now I just know parts of it. It's used alot in math, something I love. My favorite letter is Lambda but I also like Beta. The Greek Alphabet is similar in many ways to both our alphabet and the Hebrew Alphabet.
Click to expand...

What about the Russian Alphabet?   smarty pants


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> animalmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Omega in the farm name. I'm a big fan of the Greek Alphabet. I used to know the whole thing now I just know parts of it. It's used alot in math, something I love. My favorite letter is Lambda but I also like Beta. The Greek Alphabet is similar in many ways to both our alphabet and the Hebrew Alphabet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the Russian Alphabet?   smarty pants
Click to expand...

Not at all like the Russian Alphabet. lol But that is a really cool alphabet.


----------



## Harbisgirl

animalmom said:
			
		

> Our ranch is called Omega Ranch... as in omega is the last letter of the greek alphabet and this is the last place we will live.  Not being morbid at all since both my hubby and I moved around a whole lot in our younger days and neither of us would be considered young anymore.  I tell my dear man that "This is the living end!"  It is nice finally burning all the moving boxes.  It is quite amazing to see what strange things you have packed away three moves ago and finally have time to unpack.  We are registered with ADGA as Omega Ranch.
> 
> I have a second name, Shunned Woman Farm, that I use for my knitting/sewing/ handcraft items.  I think it has a cute story... my daughter and I are both Diet Doctor Pepper addicts and recently she introduced me to Cherry Diet Dr. Pepper.  Yum!  A short time after I discovered Coke Zero and especially Cherry Coke Zero and wrote her about it.  She doesn't like Coke products and told me I was now a "shunned woman" for going over to the "enemy."  Ok maybe it is just cute to me.


Cute story  Both of them


----------



## thebirdguy

Our little 10 acres is Lava Ridge Farm... We have a lava ridge that runs through the middle of it...  We were hoping that it would be 8-10 feet down like the neighbors but when we built the barn and the fence we discovered that our ridge is barely covered with dirt...   We couldn't even dig the holes for some of the fence posts.. had to drill a hole with a jack hammer, insert a steel rod and pound the wood post down on top of the rod.. Not sure what we will do when we build the house since I am not sure we can have a basement without blasting...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farm name is Our Gate To Your Plate from a business point - goog it if you like
> as for Royd Wood thats a secret and then there's The Grim Raker - dodgy
> 
> 
> 
> Royd - You have a great website. You guys do so much. You really should put your website in your signature or add it in your profile thing. Do you guys ship? lol
Click to expand...

Awesome website Royd.


----------



## tiana29

My ranch name is Stomp & Steer Ranch. We came up with it because my boyfriend drives open wheeled race cars and racing is a big part of our lives. Stomp and steer is a saying you hear quite a bit in the racing world and I thought it was a cute ranch name that still played into our racing back ground. The only problem is that I don't have any steers. I have sheep but maybe some day I will have some steers.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know people that call wethered goats and sheep steers. Maybe you could wether one and call him a steer and there you have your steer. lol


----------



## Harbisgirl

Bump.

I really love hearing the stories behind peoples farm names, so I'm bumping this


----------



## elevan

I think we can "bump" an interesting thread, without saying "bump"  



My farm name is Honaker Farm.

Honaker is my maiden name.  My farm was started by my Grandpa Honaker in 1972.  When he died in 1984, my parents took over and it wasn't much of a farm anymore.  I decided to revive it and so Honaker Farm is back on the map.


----------



## Genipher

I was wondering...when you come up with a farm name do you make it "legal" (register it somewhere) or is it just something you call your place? I'd love to come up with a farm name for our little backyard herd but i wasn't sure if we have to make it legal or...??


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

Genipher said:
			
		

> I was wondering...when you come up with a farm name do you make it "legal" (register it somewhere) or is it just something you call your place? I'd love to come up with a farm name for our little backyard herd but i wasn't sure if we have to make it legal or...??


We have not "legalized" our farm name and do not believe you have to unless you are doing it for a business or something of that nature.  I believe back in the day, the farm name was a source of identifying location.  Meaning there were not street numbers, appt numbers, etc.  It was just go past Misty Hollow Farm, take a left at Johnson's Orchard.  When you get to the corner store, Belgian Meadows Farm is on the right.  

I believe anyone can "name" their residence and call it whatever they want.  If you want to put a sign out at the end of your drive, some times you have to get permission for signage.  My dad used to sign everything, have envelopes, stationary and had a big sign that said, Cold Springs Farm because that was his heratige and generations past and he ended up with the original farm sign.  He had nothing even close to a farm! 

I say, go for it and come up with a name!


----------



## larryj57

We are" This-N-That" farm, we have a little of this and a little of that. Right now we have cows, horses, chickens, guineas, geese well you get the point. Our 9 year old came up with the name. He brought one of his school mates over to show around. During the tour I heard him say "Pop has a little of this and a little of that " you never know what might be in the barn. We use it now on our NPIP registration.


----------



## JulieChilders

We named ours "Outta Psych" because both my husband and I have spent our entire carreers working in the Psychiatric field.  After more years then either of us would like to remember we had both hit the point of burnout.  In additon I was not going to be able to work much due to Arthirtis, Lupus, Fibromyalgia, Asthma etc. we were driving and brainstorming on other jobs and I commented I just want out of psych.  We both looked at each other and new this was the name of our farm!  It has been pure bliss and happiness since then.


----------



## norseofcourse

I haven't decided on a farm name yet.  This place is so loaded with poison ivy, a friend suggested 'Itchy Acres', but while it would certainly be memorable, I just can't! LOL


----------



## GLENMAR

My farm is named after 2 women. Glenna, my best friends mom. And Margaret, my grandmother.
Their memory is an inspiration everyday.


----------



## CYGChickies

My family always makes fun of us because we are "too tender hearted", they say, taking poultry to the vet and putting chilled baby rabbits in our bras to save them and obsessing over goats near kidding. We wanted to turn that into a positive in a way that tells everybody how attached we are to our livestock and how hard we work to keep them healthy and happy AND the fact that we focus mainly on rabbits but we do a little of everything including poultry, goats, bees, a garden, etc, thus "Handled With Care Farm and Rabbitry" was born. It's a little long so we just refer to ourselves as HWC most of the time.


----------



## Ruus

My farm name came about due to a long string of coincidences.

When I was a kid, one of my favorite toys was a much-loved plush lamb that was missing its left ear. 
When I graduated college and decided I wanted to raise sheep, my mother gave me a lamb statue for the driveway. She got it for 5 bucks because it was... missing its left ear. 
When I brought my first sheep home, within 48 hours every one of the ewes had torn out their ear tags... splitting their left ears.

So now I live on Broken Ear Farm.


----------



## Dolphin Ranch

My parents': El Ranchito Costa Lotta, for obvious reasons
Mine: Dolphin Ranch.  My wife whistles to our children to call them, each having their own particular whistle.  My wife found it less stressful to call the children via whistles than yelling for them.  We have a lot of children, so whistles are a common occurrence at our house.  Dolphins talk to each other via whistles...
My neighbor's: Wine Down Farm


----------



## Southern by choice

Love these!
The whistle reminds me of the sound of music!
We have lots of children too. I love it!


----------



## Egg_Newton

It's not official just yet but I sent in my herd name registration papers yesterday. I'm going for Sweet'M Caprines. I originally registered 1SMC as my herd tattoo because SMC are my daughter's initials. So I was looking for something that used her initials and was 15 letters or less....


----------



## cwrabs

Ours is Changing Winds Farm and Rabbitry. 

 It seems we are always changing our minds about how we want to do things around here and it was especially windy at the time.

 We built a rabbit shed and thinking it was the perfect size, built on to make it bigger This spring will be another addition! 

Same with the animals. We got out of all animals, only to turn around within 6 months and decide we HAD to have them, lol! 

We are a registered rabbitry with the American Rabbit Breeders Association and I have sent in for the Changing Winds for the American Dairy Goat Association.  

Our goat herd just increased by two this week...and we are thinking about starting to raise quail and muscovy ducks....everything is always changing around here!


----------



## Mike CHS

Ours was not real original. Ours is Tunnel Hill Farm since that is what our little valley is called.  Tunnel Hill Road is actually our driveway and got its name because there is a railroad track/tunnel that runs under our drive.


----------



## AshleyFishy

Ours was originally windy hill angoras. 

A: we raised angora goats B: we are on a hill surrounded by flatish cattle land..so come February especially we have crazy strong winds.  

First year we put out metal sheds as goat shelters, they blew away. Second year we tried it again but put anchor cables over the roof beams under the roofing and bags of concrete leaning on the inside... yeah the wind folded it like a book and it eventually tore to pieces and caught on the fence.

We now build with wood.... also we go just by windy hill acres now since we no longer keep angoras.


----------



## purplequeenvt

Our original farm name "Smith Family Farm" is pretty self-explanatory. We recently re-named the farm due to another farm in the area using the same name (and they registered the name with the state) so instead of causing trouble, we decided to come up with something else. We'd always talked about re-naming the farm after we moved and owned our own property (we moved in 2011).

The new name is Vinegar Ridge Farm. It is a spin-off of my great-grandfather's farm name - Vinegar Hill Farm. He was active in 4-H and raised Hampshire sheep, and had various other creatures - similar to what our farm is today. The name is also fitting because we live on the ridge over looking a small vineyard.


----------



## cwrabs

purplequeenvt: Checked out your website....love the pics!!


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Mine is Creekside Fainters. I needed to have a registered farm name with MGR in order to transfer my doe into my name (previously she was at my sisters.. So sister put her under her name) and so I could register her kids.. We have a natural creek that starts in the middle of our pasture for our dairy cows.. It had a nice ring to it.


----------



## Harbisgirl

I'm envious of all your clever farm names - I still haven't come up with a name for myself.


----------



## Farmin' Girl

My farm name is Carrot Top Farms. It has 2 meanings, #1, I have red hair and was always called Carrot Top growing up. #2, I raise rabbits who love carrots as a treat. I had to have a farm name to put on my rabbit's pedigree papers, so this sounded perfect for me.


----------



## Harbisgirl

I still haven't managed to come up with a farm name. It's been 2 years, at some point you would think that something would 'click'. My goats are registered but I got them from a breeder and just haven't changed over the name, but now I need to get to it since I have kids to register. Why is this such torture for me?! ARGH


----------



## M.L. McKnight

My farm's name is Rockin M Acres. My family name is McKnight, to get the most out of your stock and farm you have to give it lots of care and nurture it or 'rock it' and the term 'Rockin' will come into play a bit more in my later years when I have a dandy of a chair on the porch, my brand is a M and a rocker. 

I also have a stock company that I operate with my brother called 'Mae Sons Livestock'. Mom's middle name is Mae and Daddy was born in May (I mention that to him so he doesn't feel left out), our brand is a 5 and a M, again because Daddy was born in May and there happen to be five of us boys (one girl too but we tell her she's spoiled).


----------

